# Your views and opinions on Waxsock 15



## Joech92

Hi guys and girls, 

I just thought I'd start a thread on what you thought of Waxstock 15.

Personally I though it was good if you was they to grab some bargains and was good to catch up with friends. However I thought for £15 entery the show was quite stagnant. I feel that maybe some detailing seminars where there's some question and answer sessions might be a good idea? I know there was some polishing on a bonnet but come on, can't we step it up. The American guys smash it with there detailing shows.

Anyway just some thoughts, what where your thoughts?


Joe


----------



## stumpy90

I think it was great. Id like to have seen a bit more activity but I was WELL impressed with how it was organised, set out etc.


----------



## Simz

Completely agree, Good show but could be a great show, needs a Vibe!!! Maybe have the judges miked up so we can hear what they are saying about the cars, Really enjoyed it though.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Another year of Waxstock and a pocket of cash done 
Only forgot a couple of items but got more than enough lol (picture to follow)

I felt the competition was great all top 16. Only thing I didn't like is I was thinking where the last stalls was from 2014 and going there!

Oh and a couple of stands where to deals wasn't great. But that didn't mind. The flex stand was very good. Got to get me self a VRG3401 now!


----------



## Clancy

Too far away for me, would of loved to have gone


----------



## Kimo

£15 is cheap! Most shows are £20-30


----------



## muzzer

Was ok, some of the stalls were constantly busy and so difficult to get to see what they had to offer, could have done with some more intensive classes imho and it would have been nice to have seen some interviews with some leading industry figures but on the whole it was good.

The trouble is, if the organisers pandered to everyone's desires then the show would be much bigger and so costs would rise to reflect that. The organisers are damned if they do and damned if they dont so given all that, i they did a good job :thumb:


----------



## Simz

Kimo said:


> £15 is cheap! Most shows are £20-30


Purely out of interest mate, Which shows are you on about.


----------



## pantypoos

I thought it was good, and better than last year. 

The polishing sessions with Kelly from KDS were really good and the time he spent afterwards offering advice and answering questions I found invaluable.

There were some good bargains to be had, most stands had at least 20% off normal prices so if you spent enough it covered the entry price.

The auto finesse girls were really friendly, every time i walked past the stand they kept me chatting for 10-20 mins, i think i spent more time with them than doing anything else - could be worse!


----------



## SteveTDCi

I went to the very first one and haven't been since, the last show I went to was the rsoc national day last weekend and it was £15 but was £10 if you pre booked.


----------



## Kimo

Simz said:


> Purely out of interest mate, Which shows are you on about.


All the vag shows where it's just a big overhyped car park

Didn't really see much today but still had a great time anyway

Back to work for a rest for me tho lol


----------



## Simz

Kimo said:


> All the vag shows where it's just a big overhyped car park
> 
> Didn't really see much today but still had a great time anyway
> 
> Back to work for a rest for me tho lol


Ah ok, not been into VAG, been on the Ford scene but that's all, How did you do today? or don't you know yet.


----------



## Horatio

Who was the hero in the Nissan 350z 'ZED' on the plate in grey? nearly ran a group of people over at the pedestrian crossing, didn't stop, then proceeded to rev his engine all the way into the car-park.


----------



## Scooby0775

Only up the road to me loved the GTR ' RS and EVO first one for me didn't really have any bargains but still spent far to much !


----------



## Kimo

Simz said:


> Ah ok, not been into VAG, been on the Ford scene but that's all, How did you do today? or don't you know yet.


Wasn't top 3, that's all you find out

Didn't expect to be so no disappointment from me tho


----------



## Simz

At least you have the b*lls to put it in the room, respect for that alone.


----------



## Kimo

Simz said:


> At least you have the b*lls to put it in the room, respect for that alone.


****ed off that people didn't pay attention to the signs and that my car was covered in fingerprints though

That and the **** that had scratched my boot, thanks whoever done that :thumb:


----------



## Simz

Kimo said:


> ****ed off that people didn't pay attention to the signs and that my car was covered in fingerprints though
> 
> That and the **** that had scratched my boot, thanks whoever done that :thumb:


Now that is most certainly out of order.....Karma police please


----------



## Kimo

Simz said:


> Now that is most certainly out of order.....Karma police please


It'll polish out, just annoying really

Was 100% not there in the morning first thing and it's at direct eye level so everyone would have noticed lol


----------



## gatman

I couldn't believe the amount of people touching cars, saw one women banging her coat zip against the AF caddy, people are idiots!
Great show though, although some more food options would be nice lol


----------



## Kerr

Looking forward to seeing the pictures.

I've not done many car shows for ages as I got bored of them. Between that and attracting far too many idiots that just simply can't behave. 

It's pretty hard to keep a show fresh and interesting when catering for a small niche. Too many end up doing the same thing year on year and get old quickly.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Kimo said:


> ****ed off that people didn't pay attention to the signs and that my car was covered in fingerprints though
> 
> That and the **** that had scratched my boot, thanks whoever done that :thumb:


now that's bang out of order


----------



## Toto

I've showed cars at many VW shows and even won on the odd occasion and have been very lucky not to have my cars damaged in any way but to have a car scratched at such an event is really not on tbh doesn't matter who's car it is that's not on.


----------



## Scooby0775

Kimo said:


> ****ed off that people didn't pay attention to the signs and that my car was covered in fingerprints though
> 
> That and the **** that had scratched my boot, thanks whoever done that :thumb:


It's about respect my son is 11 and knew straight away not to touch any car I'm new to this but might try my luck next year


----------



## Cookies

Sorry to hear that @Kimo. That's a pretty bad thing at such a show. Sadly, as Kerr said, shows tend to attract some idiots who don't know how to behave. 

I hope you get it sorted bud. 

Cooks


----------



## Mark R5

My first Waxstock too. Loved it. I think a few of the stands were constantly cramped and perhaps too close to some of the cars. 

As for folk touching the vehicles I saw no end of people doing that and although I didn't have a car in there it was annoying to see peoples lack of respect; certainly at this kind of venue. 

That being said, I had a fantastic day. A good chat with a Gtechniq chap about why my G1 and G2 wasn't playing ball - even gave me a free window cloth. Thanks! 

The only thing I regret is not fighting the hoard that was in the AF stand. I thought I'd be able to use the 20% online but alas not so. So I missed out on the Handi Puk and pad. 

Would go again in a heartbeat.


----------



## muzzer

So do we know who won the Top 16 overall?


----------



## Alfieharley1

muzzer42 said:


> So do we know who won the Top 16 overall?


The E Class -
Then the Integra 
Then the A class I think


----------



## mr.t

My 1st waxstock.Shame about the weather it put me off seeing what was outside so i mainly stood inside.

Some really nice cars out there.

I loved the purple bmw!

£15 is an ok price.I paid £11 for the club discount for getting 10 so thats good.

I picked up a few things such as:

gtec (hydrophoic) one whatever its called - never tried
2 dodo juice panel pots
chemical guys citrus gloss - never tried
bh soft clay - never tried
autofinennese tripple - never tried
a dont wash this car mirror hanger

So looking forward to trying them out

Good group i went with so overal la good day .


----------



## muzzer

Alfieharley1 said:


> The E Class -
> Then the Integra
> Then the A class I think


:thumb:


----------



## andyy

It was my first waxstock and I enjoyed it!

There was some nice cars about. The EVO and ed30 on show were stunning! I spent far too much  but got some bargains especially on a DAS6 pro plus and AF desire!


----------



## Mark R5

I thought the Red Jag estate in the corner looked fantastic and I thought the blue Mitsubishi next to it looked great too. 

I think I'm right in saying it was Kimo's red VW in the voting area and I forget the username but the blue BMW 'OLL' I think - both fantastic cars. Sure I've seen the Beamer around Notts? 

The blue Focus RS was very nice too. I had a natter with a judge just after he was doing his inspection on this car. Very helpful and insightful; thanks for your time today. I know you were a busy bee.


----------



## Kimo

Mark ST said:


> I thought the Red Jag estate in the corner looked fantastic and I thought the blue Mitsubishi next to it looked great too.
> 
> I think I'm right in saying it was Kimo's red VW in the voting area and I forget the username but the blue BMW 'OLL' I think - both fantastic cars. Sure I've seen the Beamer around Notts?
> 
> The blue Focus RS was very nice too. I had a natter with a judge just after he was doing his inspection on this car. Very helpful and insightful; thanks for your time today. I know you were a busy bee.


Yus

And yea, Rollini lives in Nottingham


----------



## Spoony

Sounds like a decent show. I'd like to see there be a "division" for older higher mileage cars. I do 22k miles a year. Could never compete in the top 16! Be impossible lol.


----------



## Mark R5

Kimo said:


> Yus
> 
> And yea, Rollini lives in Nottingham


That's it! I was wracking my brains trying to remember his username haha. I was hanging about trying to spy you both but didn't catch either of you. Next year though :thumb:


----------



## mayhem85

Was a great day and spent wayyyy to much. The wife even enjoyed it. Just a shame about the weather, would have loved to looked around the car parks properly and the outside demos. Only downside was seeing costco cloths alot more expensive than in cosco itself.


----------



## cleaningfreak

I enjoyed too much ... probs because this was my first Waxstock  Both blue Evos looked stunning , red jaag was good , white civic - mean ! nice gtr as well ... all cars where nice lol ... especially Auto Finesse girls , could not pass without taking a pic  and loads of cash spend ) 
If anyone interested in award video ... i could upload later on youtube ( sorry, ive missed first award for 2-nd place and there will be two parts because battery died on camera.) and i will upload few pics.


----------



## Rollini

Mark ST said:


> I thought the Red Jag estate in the corner looked fantastic and I thought the blue Mitsubishi next to it looked great too.
> 
> I think I'm right in saying it was Kimo's red VW in the voting area and I forget the username but the blue BMW 'OLL' I think - both fantastic cars. Sure I've seen the Beamer around Notts?
> 
> The blue Focus RS was very nice too. I had a natter with a judge just after he was doing his inspection on this car. Very helpful and insightful; thanks for your time today. I know you were a busy bee.





Kimo said:


> Yus
> 
> And yea, Rollini lives in Nottingham


That would be me


----------



## leeroywinston

Wax stock was excellent this year some amazing cars on show 

Looking forward to next year 
spent £110 on carpro and gtechnic 

And to add to it we won best car club 2nd year running result


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Second time this year, not sure if I'd go again. Was nice to see the usual faces, some good deals to be had.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kash-Jnr said:


> Second time this year, not sure if I'd go again. Was nice to see the usual faces, some good deals to be had.


Im waiting to see your Haul Kash!!


----------



## gally

Didn't the Focus RS come second in the top 16? Still don't know the winner from searching.


----------



## Kimo

gally said:


> Didn't the Focus RS come second in the top 16? Still don't know the winner from searching.


No

Sean's epic merc was 1st
Dc5 (white) 2nd
Merc a class 3rd


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kimo said:


> No
> 
> Sean's epic merc was 1st
> Dc5 (white) 2nd
> Merc a class 3rd


Cheers Kieran for clarifying buddy,

Didn't Dawns Clio V6 win Best paint in Arrive & Shine? also what was the prizes/Goodies


----------



## great gonzo

I liked the little black classic mini. 

Gonz.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

That JCW was perfect!


----------



## Alfieharley1

great gonzo said:


> I liked the little black classic mini.
> 
> Gonz.


think that was Kartmans.
It looked absolute mint but the Best for me was Dawns V6


----------



## Alfa male

My first Waxstock visit too and was surprised how small it was, not sure why but I was expecting something much bigger. 

Stalls were great but cramped and crammed full of people. I really struggled to see the products available through the mass of people. 

Notwithstanding that I still managed to clear the best part of £350 on bits and would've spent more if I hadn't got peed off with not being able to get near the stands. 

The Auto Finesse stand was very slick but was a proper bun fight with it crammed so much. 

If the stalls had more space to spread out it would've been loads better.


----------



## gally

Any pics of the 1st Merc? It seems everyone on the net took a picture of the entire top 16 bar the Merc!


----------



## muzzer

Alfieharley1 said:


> Cheers Kieran for clarifying buddy,
> 
> Didn't Dawns Clio V6 win Best paint in Arrive & Shine? also what was the prizes/Goodies


Her Clio was immaculate and her Alfa looked spotless in the car park, even in the rain


----------



## Kimo

gally said:


> Any pics of the 1st Merc? It seems everyone on the net took a picture of the entire top 16 bar the Merc!


No pics of mine either lol

I have plenty of the merc but in too popped to stand up let alone get the camera :lol:


----------



## supraGZaerotop

My first time there. Thought it was a great show. Thinking of going next and entering my supra. Was not one there so it would have fitted in nice


----------



## Alan W

gally said:


> Any pics of the 1st Merc? It seems everyone on the net took a picture of the entire top 16 bar the Merc!


Here you go!

LINK :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## WHIZZER

Spoony said:


> Sounds like a decent show. I'd like to see there be a "division" for older higher mileage cars. I do 22k miles a year. Could never compete in the top 16! Be impossible lol.


That's taken into account with judging so enter next year


----------



## gally

Thanks Alan. Love that! Definite worry winner, moreso as a daily!


----------



## m1chaelw

My 1st time , thought it was great , really impressed with the test bench stuff and show cars :thumb:


----------



## m2tay

Would anyone know who won the Throw the bear into the basketball hoop? Lol


----------



## Spoony

WHIZZER said:


> That's taken into account with judging so enter next year


Too many stone chips and road rash boss! Maybe one day.


----------



## WHIZZER

m2tay said:


> Would anyone know who won the Throw the bear into the basketball hoop? Lol


Not sure who won but I think the winning length was 42 ft


----------



## fazzington Bear

*Good not great.*

This was my first Waxstock and enjoyed it a lot but I agree with a lot of the comments. I appreciate that it's a detailing show but I think there should have been more shows cars inside. The weather was awful but I think if the room was a lot bigger then a few more cars could go inside. The Arbath club looked impressive when you first drove in and a few clubs inside would have been good. The stands were so busy and it was difficult to browse and a bigger hall and displays would have helped. The cars which were inspired de were excellent.
I was disappointed by the lack of practical demonstrations but liked the show discounts. Looking forward to next year and seeing if it improves.


----------



## muzzer

Spoony said:


> Too many stone chips and road rash boss! Maybe one day.


Snap, my skoda used to be called The Tank but is now nicknamed The Road Rash Express! However it will serve as a testbed for me to develop my skills on :thumb:


----------



## m2tay

WHIZZER said:


> Not sure who won but I think the winning length was 42 ft


Thanks Whizzer, Im hoping that was myself


----------



## WHIZZER

m2tay said:


> Thanks Whizzer, Im hoping that was myself


Fingers crossed ...:thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Who ever won was standing right In front of the stage, that's all I know


----------



## sm81

Did anyone spoke more about Kamikaze line together with manufacturer?


----------



## evogeof

Congratulations to the winner who ever that was. Gutted I missed it but I hear my car got nice comments.


----------



## cleaningfreak

gally said:


> Any pics of the 1st Merc? It seems everyone on the net took a picture of the entire top 16 bar the Merc!


http://justmypics.net/mb.JPG i hope i have more, but i cant promise you. i know i have mirror picture where it was showing underneath .
p.s sorry for quality it was my first time with dslr.


----------



## obelix1

sm81 said:


> Did anyone spoke more about Kamikaze line together with manufacturer?


I did , looks like clean your car will stock soon Kamikaze backing plates for the rupes polisher , looked at them don't build as high and made of aluminium looks like no need for the washer update kid either when you fit them , suppose to increase the speed and torque 😕


----------



## AK68

It was a good show. Really enjoyed Kelly from KDS. Thing is they need to get a stage for him because so many people trying to watch so people at the back can't see a thing.
Seemed to be more bargains to be had this year so that was good.

one other thing---Seems to be a lot of stands selling the same products just re-badged though?????


----------



## N16k_W

This was my first waxstock amd I enjoyed it but don't think I'll go again unless they up the ante. One of the main reasons I wanted to go was for the demos but the wax application and q&a didn't go ahead on time. I'm not sure if they went ahead after the leather demo but I had to leave. Like some have said the demo by KDS was great and needs to be on a bigger stage. Demos need to run on time and perhaps announcements of when things are about to start could be done. 

I'd happily pay more if the show was bigger and better. I think it should focus on more of a demo and q&a style.. 

The discount was great but for me doing a 600 mile round trip the saving is off set by the fuel, hotel etc so it isn't the main reason to go.

I did get my photo taken with the swirl police!


----------



## chrisgreen

On the whole, a good show and a very good day out. I had a great time (this is my third Waxstock), bought a lot of stuff (and got some very good deals), got to hang out and chat with several DW members in person that I have a lot of time for on the forum (always nice to put faces to forum usernames).

Weather sucked, which made runs out to the car to drop off bags very unpleasant. However, can't blame that on anyone but Prius drivers (this is what happens when you don't contribute to global warming).

As a buying show Waxstock is always great. However, the rest of the show felt a bit unstructured and uncoordinated, with no signposting or schedule as to what is going on. There was a lot of empty space in the hall, would like to have seen either more cars or more/bigger demo opportunities - something to fill up the room a bit more and make it more buzzy.

In future, I would love to see a more structured seminar strand. A dedicated corner of the room set up theatre-style where brands and pros could present and demonstrate as part of a structured, timetabled day of changing sessions would be awesome and provide a valuable educational addition to Waxstock for pros and hobbiests alike.

But overall - thanks for organising another good Waxstock.


----------



## suspal

What a show the organisers did themselves proud,a Big thank you to Renny Doyle for coming over.
Nice to have caught up with friends,my apologies to anyone who I didn't get a chance to speak to,hope to see everyone at Waxstock 16.


----------



## muzzer

I agree with quite a few of Chris' points, it could have been a bit better structured and as i said earlier, some proper demos on a stage or some interviews with industry names but i also agree with chris when he says on the whole, it was a good show


----------



## turbosnoop

I would have bought more stuff but it was a bit of a battle getting round some of the stalls. All I saw of the dodo juice one was the backs of people and above their heads dodo logos. I have no idea what was there, didn't get to see it , at the time I was there anyway


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Spoony said:


> Sounds like a decent show. I'd like to see there be a "division" for older higher mileage cars. I do 22k miles a year. Could never compete in the top 16! Be impossible lol.


To add to this:

This is a very valid point however we have created a judging sheet that reflects all aspects of a vehicle, from age, to mileage, to driven or trailored, garaged/ungaraged, professional detailed to amateur etc.

It guarantees an even playing field so that a car with 5000 miles on the clock is already 5 points behind a car with 50,000 miles on the clock but this can be reflected in the paintwork being more aged therefore maybe not as immaculate.

At the start you have pretty much given all cars the opportunity to win based on their own credentials and its harder for a new car to win against an older car thats been driven and the bar needs to be raised exceptionally to do so, but across the board its the fairest way to judge,

Ive judged for many years and seen many varying systems including concours but the judging system at Waxstock is pretty perfect.

I have know favouritism in other events from owners that may be involved with a certain scene or manufacturer, or even mates with an owner and on the flip side not get on with an owner and downmark. It should never happen but inevitably you can only trust a judge to do the best he can honestly and with integrity.

Because of this I pick an additional 4 judges in total from varying fields, this year an Ex Autoglym Judge for many years who's own cars have won many awards and one of the best bodyshop owners and marketing companies who has produced vehicles for the likes of Coca-cola, Fanta, The London Olympics and Xbox etc, and some of the most well known front cover vehicles for many magazines, and 2 top class professional detailers, all these guys knowing the full judging criteria.

To this end we also ensure the highest and lowest score of the 5 judges for each entrant is binned to ensure its impossible for favouritism or exceptionally high or low marks against the grain, and from this I get 3 sheets i add and take the average and this is the figure that the vehicle gets. Its complex but the fairest system I've ever seen in judging and one many should learn from.

It took an average of 4-5 hours to judge the 16 cars today but it was worth it.

I think its worth pointing out so people understand how a car wins a competition and the lengths we go to, to ensure its fair and as perfect as we can make it

The E250 E Class that won today was exceptional, however the Honda that came second was within a hairs length of also being in this position so it shows 2 vehicles from totally different era's and miles apart on age and milage were within a whisker of out doing each other. Its that small detail we all aspire to that makes the difference eventually.

I won't comment further on any aspect of any individual cars or judging but I think the judging team did exceptional well today and would like to thank them for their time which they give to ensure everyone that entered gets a fair judging as we know the time they have put into it.

I look forward to next year if I'm asked to head the judging team again.


----------



## Stereogeezer

My first visit this year as well. Had wanted to go last year but couldn't make it. Overall I enjoyed it and will go again next year hoping it will be even better.

If I had points to make, good and bad, they would be as follows:

Great opportunity to buy product at discount prices
Not enough space on the stalls to see what was on offer as they were so busy/didn't have enough space (which seems odd as part of the arena was fenced off and empty)
Well organised
Not enough structure to the demo's and hands on opportunities
Lots of beautifully detailed vehicles
No information about them or people to chat to who owned or worked on them.

It was a shame the weather made it less appealing to look at all the vehicles outside. Nothing can be done about that though!

Overall I'm glad I went and look forward to next year.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Got to agree with some of the comments! 
The ladies at the ticket desk were amazing, so :thumb: up to them! Thanks for sorting me out as I had forgot my wrist bands at home!
Next year if the tutorials are set up where you can see them would be excellent, was put off by the number of people huddled around.


----------



## gally

Very impressed by that Marc. Shame you don't post on the forum anymore.


----------



## Kimo

HeavenlyDetail said:


> To add to this:
> 
> This is a very valid point however we have created a judging sheet that reflects all aspects of a vehicle, from age, to mileage, to driven or trailored, garaged/ungaraged, professional detailed to amateur etc.
> 
> It guarantees an even playing field so that a car with 5000 miles on the clock is already 5 points behind a car with 50,000 miles on the clock but this can be reflected in the paintwork being more aged therefore maybe not as immaculate.
> 
> At the start you have pretty much given all cars the opportunity to win based on their own credentials and its harder for a new car to win against an older car thats been driven and the bar needs to be raised exceptionally to do so, but across the board its the fairest way to judge,
> 
> Ive judged for many years and seen many varying systems including concours but the judging system at Waxstock is pretty perfect.
> 
> I have know favouritism in other events from owners that may be involved with a certain scene or manufacturer, or even mates with an owner and on the flip side not get on with an owner and downmark. It should never happen but inevitably you can only trust a judge to do the best he can honestly and with integrity.
> 
> Because of this I pick an additional 4 judges in total from varying fields, this year an Ex Autoglym Judge for many years who's own cars have won many awards and one of the best bodyshop owners and marketing companies who has produced vehicles for the likes of Coca-cola, Fanta, The London Olympics and Xbox etc, and some of the most well known front cover vehicles for many magazines, and 2 top class professional detailers, all these guys knowing the full judging criteria.
> 
> To this end we also ensure the highest and lowest score of the 5 judges for each entrant is binned to ensure its impossible for favouritism or exceptionally high or low marks against the grain, and from this I get 3 sheets i add and take the average and this is the figure that the vehicle gets. Its complex but the fairest system I've ever seen in judging and one many should learn from.
> 
> It took an average of 4-5 hours to judge the 16 cars today but it was worth it.
> 
> I think its worth pointing out so people understand how a car wins a competition and the lengths we go to, to ensure its fair and as perfect as we can make it
> 
> The E250 E Class that won today was exceptional, however the Honda that came second was within a hairs length of also being in this position so it shows 2 vehicles from totally different era's and miles apart on age and milage were within a whisker of out doing each other. Its that small detail we all aspire to that makes the difference eventually.
> 
> I won't comment further on any aspect of any individual cars or judging but I think the judging team did exceptional well today and would like to thank them for their time which they give to ensure everyone that entered gets a fair judging as we know the time they have put into it.
> 
> I look forward to next year if I'm asked to head the judging team again.


See that's why I think it's a very well judged comp, Sean deserved to win too imo

The only thing I think would be better was if we were allowed some insight on what to improve on or some constructive critiscm

I know the obvious things that were wrong with my car but is nice to know the things that others spot that you really don't think about


----------



## muzzer

HeavenlyDetail said:


> To add to this:
> 
> This is a very valid point however we have created a judging sheet that reflects all aspects of a vehicle, from age, to mileage, to driven or trailored, garaged/ungaraged, professional detailed to amateur etc.
> 
> It guarantees an even playing field so that a car with 5000 miles on the clock is already 5 points behind a car with 50,000 miles on the clock but this can be reflected in the paintwork being more aged therefore maybe not as immaculate.
> 
> At the start you have pretty much given all cars the opportunity to win based on their own credentials and its harder for a new car to win against an older car thats been driven and the bar needs to be raised exceptionally to do so, but across the board its the fairest way to judge,
> 
> Ive judged for many years and seen many varying systems including concours but the judging system at Waxstock is pretty perfect.
> 
> I have know favouritism in other events from owners that may be involved with a certain scene or manufacturer, or even mates with an owner and on the flip side not get on with an owner and downmark. It should never happen but inevitably you can only trust a judge to do the best he can honestly and with integrity.
> 
> Because of this I pick an additional 4 judges in total from varying fields, this year an Ex Autoglym Judge for many years who's own cars have won many awards and one of the best bodyshop owners and marketing companies who has produced vehicles for the likes of Coca-cola, Fanta, The London Olympics and Xbox etc, and some of the most well known front cover vehicles for many magazines, and 2 top class professional detailers, all these guys knowing the full judging criteria.
> 
> To this end we also ensure the highest and lowest score of the 5 judges for each entrant is binned to ensure its impossible for favouritism or exceptionally high or low marks against the grain, and from this I get 3 sheets i add and take the average and this is the figure that the vehicle gets. Its complex but the fairest system I've ever seen in judging and one many should learn from.
> 
> It took an average of 4-5 hours to judge the 16 cars today but it was worth it.
> 
> I think its worth pointing out so people understand how a car wins a competition and the lengths we go to, to ensure its fair and as perfect as we can make it
> 
> The E250 E Class that won today was exceptional, however the Honda that came second was within a hairs length of also being in this position so it shows 2 vehicles from totally different era's and miles apart on age and milage were within a whisker of out doing each other. Its that small detail we all aspire to that makes the difference eventually.
> 
> I won't comment further on any aspect of any individual cars or judging but I think the judging team did exceptional well today and would like to thank them for their time which they give to ensure everyone that entered gets a fair judging as we know the time they have put into it.
> 
> I look forward to next year if I'm asked to head the judging team again.


I did see you wandering around looking at the cars and inspecting the paint, it must be a thankless task as everyone will disagree with your decision except the winner of course. 
As Gally said, it is a shame you don't post as often as you used too as your posts were always a mine of information and very helpful. Hopefully next year i'll get to say hi to you and a few others


----------



## hobbs182

Great weekend tbh
Walking round the hotel/casino/show its like one big happy family, everyone is really friendly even when you have no idea who they are, ready to have a great time and share all their knowledge which I've found unique to waxstock compared to any others. Considering what I've spent on the accommodation, casino, food drink etc and purchases today it certainly outweighs any other show we usually attend but the fact we will be attending next year says it all...

Did find the day to slowly deteriorate (especially when out of wonga) but it didn't help that the weather was pants and pretty much made outside off limits for the majority, maybe next year the hall next door could be utilised as this would make accessing stands a lot lot easier and also a bigger stage for awards and seating/big screen demos? One stage at each end perhaps

Overall though, we will see you next year!


----------



## Spoony

I could never clean my car to the standards of the merc. Having seen if in the metal it's immaculate.

My only wish is the it was further north. Bit of a trek for us up here.


----------



## helicopter pat

Kash-Jnr said:


> That JCW was perfect!


I think the JCW was less than a week old.


----------



## shellxxxxxxx

I enjoyed it


----------



## HarryHedgehog

Without repeating many of the positive comments above, the machine demos were great, but I didn't see any paint guages either for sale on those stands, nor was there a wide range of lighting/torches available? - Only ones I saw were on the DW stand (remember because they were beside the DW keyrings) - so snapped them up there.. If the machine dealers want to upsell/ encourage good practice these items would be a good idea IMO. When your looking to spend money on durable expensive kit, be good to be able to see and try it.


----------



## 5kinner

My first Waxstock.

I thought it was good and managed to get most of my shopping list (didn't see any Prima Amigo).

It was the layout of the stalls that didn't help in my opinion, it was just too cramped and I felt i couldn't just browse at my leisure because there was always someone trying to look also. 

Now I know what to expect I would be better prepared to go next year!


----------



## muzzer

5kinner said:


> My first Waxstock.
> 
> I thought it was good and managed to get most of my shopping list (didn't see any Prima Amigo).
> 
> It was the layout of the stalls that didn't help in my opinion, it was just too cramped and I felt i couldn't just browse at my leisure because there was always someone trying to look also.
> 
> Now I know what to expect I would be better prepared to go next year!


I know what you mean about the stalls, Autobrite Direct was horrendous and constantly busy, they must have had a really good Waxstock. The only stalls that i saw not busy all the time were Sebastians Action Trust, Scratchshield, BDClean and Swissvax. With the exception of Sebastians, the others had visitors but not to the level of other stalls. Took me 5 minutes to get served on gtechniq for example and DW was busy most of the time we were there. Got to say hello to WHIZZER though which i wanted to do :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

Mark ST said:


> I thought the *Red Jag estate* in the corner looked fantastic and I thought the blue Mitsubishi next to it looked great too.


Thanks very much  She wasn't perfect, but I spent a lot of time on Saturday prepping her for aa late entry in the A&S. Next year I'll plan in advance and spend some more time on the paint 



Kimo said:


> See that's why I think it's a very well judged comp, Sean deserved to win too imo
> 
> The only thing I think would be better was if we were allowed some insight on what to improve on or some constructive critiscm
> 
> I know the obvious things that were wrong with my car but is nice to know the things that others spot that you really don't think about


I agree with this. The judging looked very fair this year and overall I think the standard of cars was much higher than last.


----------



## Kimo

Puntoboy said:


> Thanks very much  She wasn't perfect, but I spent a lot of time on Saturday prepping her for aa late entry in the A&S. Next year I'll plan in advance and spend some more time on the paint
> 
> I agree with this. The judging looked very fair this year and overall I think the standard of cars was much higher than last.


I did say hello to you a few times but don't think you knew who I was lol

Was with rob towards the end when you was showing him the load thing by sitting in the boot lol


----------



## andy665

My second Waxstock and enjoyed it - some good discounts and people manning the stands that I spoke to were all very friendly and helpful - particularly on the Angelwax and Scholl Concepts stands

Only things I think needed doing was giving each exhibitor more space - a lot of the stands were very busy and cramped yet there was plenty of free space in the hall


----------



## Puntoboy

Kimo said:


> I did say hello to you a few times but don't think you knew who I was lol
> 
> Was with rob towards the end when you was showing him the load thing by sitting in the boot lol


Ah crap! sorry mate. You were in the Detailing in Importanter t-shirt. Sorry mate. I'm so crap with faces.


----------



## 5kinner

muzzer42 said:


> I know what you mean about the stalls, Autobrite Direct was horrendous and constantly busy, they must have had a really good Waxstock. The only stalls that i saw not busy all the time were Sebastians Action Trust, Scratchshield, BDClean and Swissvax. With the exception of Sebastians, the others had visitors but not to the level of other stalls. Took me 5 minutes to get served on gtechniq for example and DW was busy most of the time we were there. Got to say hello to WHIZZER though which i wanted to do :thumb:


Yeah the lady at Autobrite did say they didn't expect it to be like that!


----------



## Kimo

Puntoboy said:


> Ah crap! sorry mate. You were in the Detailing in Importanter t-shirt. Sorry mate. I'm so crap with faces.


Haha that's me

Tbf when I spoke to you last year I had longer messy hair, no beard and was about 5 stone heavier

No one seemed to recognise me yet all the unknowns found me :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy

Kimo said:


> Haha that's me
> 
> Tbf when I spoke to you last year I had longer messy hair, no beard and was about 5 stone heavier
> 
> No one seemed to recognise me yet all the unknowns found me :lol:


I must admit you didn't look like I remember sorry


----------



## rojer386

That was my first Waxstock and before it I didn't really know what to expect. 

We travelled almost 700 miles round trip with an overnight stay so the hotel costs and fuel etc offset any saving, but for me that's not what it was about. 

Getting to speak to manufacturers like Gtechniq/Bouncers etc was great. The atmosphere in the hall was brilliant, everyone with the same interests and hobby. It meant you could speak to anyone about the products (like the guy I spoke to prior to buying the Fusso wax). 

So for me it was a long way to buy detailing products, cost a few quid to get there and stay overnight and left me totally knackered by the time I got home but already we are planning on returning next year. Maybe with my MK2 Golf GTi if it ever gets finished!

High five to the organisers:thumb:


----------



## Simz

Kimo said:


> Haha that's me
> 
> Tbf when I spoke to you last year I had longer messy hair, no beard and was about 5 stone heavier
> 
> No one seemed to recognise me yet all the unknowns found me :lol:


None taken


----------



## Alan W

gally said:


> Thanks Alan. Love that! Definite worry winner, moreso as a daily!


A worthy winner indeed - congratulations Sean! :thumb:

It takes a Scot to show the English how it's done!  (Only joking guys :lol

Alan W


----------



## Alfieharley1

Alan W said:


> A worthy winner indeed - congratulations Sean! :thumb:
> 
> It takes a Scot to show the English how it's done!  (Only joking guys :lol
> 
> Alan W


Nah it's just you tight arses don't want to spend money on stone chips & scratches so use it when necessary & drive to careful lol. 4 car lengths behind the front car 

Another Joke lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Kimo said:


> See that's why I think it's a very well judged comp, Sean deserved to win too imo
> 
> The only thing I think would be better was if we were allowed some insight on what to improve on or some constructive critiscm
> 
> I know the obvious things that were wrong with my car but is nice to know the things that others spot that you really don't think about





muzzer42 said:


> I did see you wandering around looking at the cars and inspecting the paint, it must be a thankless task as everyone will disagree with your decision except the winner of course.
> As Gally said, it is a shame you don't post as often as you used too as your posts were always a mine of information and very helpful. Hopefully next year i'll get to say hi to you and a few others


I will actually be emailing all of the Top 16 with some information on where they could do a little better and where they are already doing well. As Marc has said we have worked hard to get a judging system which works well for the event.

Just give me a couple of days to get back into the swing of things and catch up with everything and you the 16 will have mail.

We dont do this on the day as there is 5 judging sheets for each car 16 times meaning I would have to go through 80 sheets of paper and it takes time.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Kimo said:


> ****ed off that people didn't pay attention to the signs and that my car was covered in fingerprints though
> 
> That and the **** that had scratched my boot, thanks whoever done that :thumb:


Kimo - Im sorry to hear about the boot. 

We do the best we can by putting signs up saying please do not touch but it looks like people have been ignoring the signs. I will be talking to my fellow show organisers over the next few weeks and see what we can come up with next year.

Talk to me though as the hall is covered by CCTV and I will talk to Ricoh and get them to check it.


----------



## muzzer

johnny, is it worth investigating roping the cars off to all except the owners and the judges?
Seems a bit draconian i know but it will stop peoples cars being damaged


----------



## camerashy

Would any of the 16 who receive feedback from the judges be willing to share the information with the Forum, I will never be good enough to exhibit my car in a show but would be interested in what they look for and the points of interest
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Puntoboy

muzzer42 said:


> johnny, is it worth investigating roping the cars off to all except the owners and the judges?
> Seems a bit draconian i know but it will stop peoples cars being damaged


Good idea.

On another note. How many judges were there for the arrive and shine?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Puntoboy said:


> Good idea.
> 
> On another note. How many judges were there for the arrive and shine?


There were 3 judges for the arrive and shine.


----------



## Puntoboy

Johnnyopolis said:


> There were 3 judges for the arrive and shine.


Cool cheers


----------



## Johnnyopolis

muzzer42 said:


> johnny, is it worth investigating roping the cars off to all except the owners and the judges?
> Seems a bit draconian i know but it will stop peoples cars being damaged


It's something I will be discussing buddy. I didn't want to have to rope them off but we "may" be forced too.


----------



## Kimo

Johnnyopolis said:


> Kimo - Im sorry to hear about the boot.
> 
> We do the best we can by putting signs up saying please do not touch but it looks like people have been ignoring the signs. I will be talking to my fellow show organisers over the next few weeks and see what we can come up with next year.
> 
> Talk to me though as the hall is covered by CCTV and I will talk to Ricoh and get them to check it.


Not your fault at all mate

I'll be out at the weekend polishing it away, just was annoying that I spotted it in the middle of the show. Judging by the finger prints I'm pretty sure it's someone who was wearing a ring, nothing intentional, or so I hope anyway


----------



## muzzer

Johnnyopolis said:


> It's something I will be discussing buddy. I didn't want to have to rope them off but we "may" be forced too.


I can understand your reluctance and it is a draconian measure but if its the only way to ensure this sort of thing doesn't happen again, then as organisers you dont have a great deal of choice sadly


----------



## Kimo

I don't think the show would be the same with roped off cars

Some people have no respect or just generally don't think, it's something we have to live with I guess


----------



## Richors

Its a relatively common problem at shows and no easy answer.
Incredibly frustrating for you mate.
At some of the big RS shows there are times when things go 'missing' which is sort of just as annoying for different reasons. I did concours at Donnington last week and you can spend the whole day watching your car and still not seeing everything..........not everyone who attends shows think the same sadly.....


----------



## stevieR26

This was my 3rd time at waxstock and first time in top 16. We had a great weekend from start to finish and made some great new friends. Thanks to everyone we spoke to for their comments on the car and also for sharing advice and tips. I definetily learned a lot and with watching the judging learned more about what they are looking for.


----------



## h13ulk

camerashy said:


> Would any of the 16 who receive feedback from the judges be willing to share the information with the Forum, I will never be good enough to exhibit my car in a show but would be interested in what they look for and the points of interest
> Thanks
> Dave


I would be quite happy to do this


----------



## Kimo

h13ulk said:


> I would be quite happy to do this


You'll have a blank sheet mate :lol:

I'll post mine too, I don't mind


----------



## Waxstock

Spoony said:


> Sounds like a decent show. I'd like to see there be a "division" for older higher mileage cars. I do 22k miles a year. Could never compete in the top 16! Be impossible lol.


Spoony, there are divisions for older vehicles in the Arrive and Shine, and there is also adjustments for mileage/daily driver/age in the Showdown judging. How come a 100k mileage Lupo won a couple of years ago if it is so impossible? Make sure you enter next year.


----------



## Waxstock

WHIZZER said:


> Not sure who won but I think the winning length was 42 ft


Nick won, the chap from the BD Clean stand. I'd hire him for the Chicago Bulls! It was 42ft from memory.


----------



## Waxstock

fazzington Bear said:


> This was my first Waxstock and enjoyed it a lot but I agree with a lot of the comments. I appreciate that it's a detailing show but I think there should have been more shows cars inside. The weather was awful but I think if the room was a lot bigger then a few more cars could go inside. The Arbath club looked impressive when you first drove in and a few clubs inside would have been good. The stands were so busy and it was difficult to browse and a bigger hall and displays would have helped. The cars which were inspired de were excellent.
> I was disappointed by the lack of practical demonstrations but liked the show discounts. Looking forward to next year and seeing if it improves.


Lack of practical demonstrations? Project W live demo throughout the day... Wet demo area doing pre-wash and contact wash demos until about 11am... Packed demo zone with demos and tuition throughout the day...


----------



## suspal

The judging was spot on and nought wrong with the categories and everything one could wish for imo,too many cry babies.


----------



## Waxstock

chrisgreen said:


> On the whole, a good show and a very good day out. I had a great time (this is my third Waxstock), bought a lot of stuff (and got some very good deals), got to hang out and chat with several DW members in person that I have a lot of time for on the forum (always nice to put faces to forum usernames).
> 
> Weather sucked, which made runs out to the car to drop off bags very unpleasant. However, can't blame that on anyone but Prius drivers (this is what happens when you don't contribute to global warming).
> 
> As a buying show Waxstock is always great. However, the rest of the show felt a bit unstructured and uncoordinated, with no signposting or schedule as to what is going on. There was a lot of empty space in the hall, would like to have seen either more cars or more/bigger demo opportunities - something to fill up the room a bit more and make it more buzzy.
> 
> In future, I would love to see a more structured seminar strand. A dedicated corner of the room set up theatre-style where brands and pros could present and demonstrate as part of a structured, timetabled day of changing sessions would be awesome and provide a valuable educational addition to Waxstock for pros and hobbiests alike.
> 
> But overall - thanks for organising another good Waxstock.


A dedicated seminar room was trialled in 2013 and attendance wasn't good enough to make it work. If you, the visitors, don't support a feature, it gets canned (sadly).

There is a detailed timetable and floorplan on the free flyer given (or made available) to all show visitors, plus pop up banners with the same info on. There are also floor stickers signposting towards certain zones/sponsors. So saying there is no schedule or signposting is simply incorrect.


----------



## Puntoboy

I think the judging for Top 16 was a lot better this year and fairer. 1st place was a 2 year old Merc and 2nd Place was a much older Integra. 3rd was another new Merc. Seems fair to me. And watching the judges go round you could see the level of detail they were going to. 

Shame I missed the judging for the arrive and shine. Is there any chance of getting a copy of the sheet for that?


----------



## chrisgreen

Waxstock said:


> Spoony, there are divisions for older vehicles in the Arrive and Shine, and there is also adjustments for mileage/daily driver/age in the Showdown judging. How come a 100k mileage Lupo won a couple of years ago if it is so impossible? Make sure you enter next year.


It does seem that people were broadly unclear about the judging criterial before and during the show (though lets be clear, we are not at all complaining about the criteria or the judges).

Perhaps something to look at when planning communications outreach for 2016?

In my personal opinion, as an attendee, it did feel like there was a lack of information being pushed out to people in the run up to the show (email newsletters etc), as opposed to having to proactively seek out information.


----------



## Puntoboy

chrisgreen said:


> It does seem that people were broadly unclear about the judging criterial before and during the show (though lets be clear, we are not at all complaining about the criteria or the judges).
> 
> Perhaps something to look at when planning communications outreach for 2016?
> 
> In my personal opinion, as an attendee, it did feel like there was a lack of information being pushed out to people in the run up to the show (email newsletters etc), as opposed to having to proactively seek out information.


I must admit I didn't know about the hall entry criteria for A&S until Friday, 2 days before the event and having a diesel car with nearly half a tank of fuel, it's not that easy to use up. I managed it, just. The fuel light came on as I was in the queue for A&S. I went 20 miles out of my way to try and use the fuel up. I was very lucky. The chap with the Nova saloon who I replaced was less lucky.


----------



## Waxstock

Stereogeezer said:


> My first visit this year as well. Had wanted to go last year but couldn't make it. Overall I enjoyed it and will go again next year hoping it will be even better.
> 
> If I had points to make, good and bad, they would be as follows:
> 
> Great opportunity to buy product at discount prices
> Not enough space on the stalls to see what was on offer as they were so busy/didn't have enough space (which seems odd as part of the arena was fenced off and empty)
> Well organised
> Not enough structure to the demo's and hands on opportunities
> Lots of beautifully detailed vehicles
> No information about them or people to chat to who owned or worked on them.
> 
> It was a shame the weather made it less appealing to look at all the vehicles outside. Nothing can be done about that though!
> 
> Overall I'm glad I went and look forward to next year.


A quick point on busy manufacturer stands...

Manufacturers pay for their stand space. If they need a bigger stand they can simply book one (maybe next year!).

With regards to the empty part of the hall, everything can be spaced out more... if you'd like tickets at 25 GBP rather than 15 GBP as we get charged for additional exhibition space by the m2. It costs the price of a brand new executive saloon to simply hire 2/3rds of the Jaguar hall for the day (inc set-up day), and overall show cost is easily double that. Indoor space is expensive. If it was an outdoor show held in a field, ticket prices could come down but then it wouldn't be Waxstock. The best show and shine events should be held in controlled conditions INSIDE, in our opinion.


----------



## chrisgreen

Waxstock said:


> A dedicated seminar room was trialled in 2013 and attendance wasn't good enough to make it work. If you, the visitors, don't support a feature, it gets canned (sadly).


Wasn't there, can't comment on 2013. What I would say is that putting any seminar strand in a separate room (this applies to any exhibition or trade show) creates an "out of sight, out of mind" challenge. It will always limit attended unless you put a lot of effort and manpower into driving people into the room with tannoy announcements and people herding attendees who seem at a loose end. This is not always practical or cost effective. Having a seminar theatre on the actual show floor keeps it visible and means people are more likely to dip-in and out of sessions (bit like the theatre area in larger Apple Stores). We do appreciate there's only so much that you, the organisers can do (time, money, space etc), but it might be worth looking at repackaging the existing demo spaces that were on the show floor into a different format.



Waxstock said:


> There is a detailed timetable and floorplan on the free flyer given (or made available) to all show visitors, plus pop up banners with the same info on. There are also floor stickers signposting towards certain zones/sponsors. So saying there is no schedule or signposting is simply incorrect.


Stickers on floor - never noticed them (so potentially ineffective as a signposting tool).
Flyer - eventually got one (had to go find one at the box office, nobody handing them out) - extremely hard to read due to the terrible font and colour scheme used, so discarded it. Same issue with the web site. 
Pop-up banners - same problem as the flyers IIRC.


----------



## muzzer

To be fair though Chris, the flyer wasn't _that_ bad, the only criticism i have of the flyer was that some of the stalls emblems were a bit small and hard to read. Otherwise it was clear enough to me and i'm a myopic old fossil


----------



## Waxstock

chrisgreen said:


> It does seem that people were broadly unclear about the judging criterial before and during the show (though lets be clear, we are not at all complaining about the criteria or the judges).
> 
> Perhaps something to look at when planning communications outreach for 2016?
> 
> In my personal opinion, as an attendee, it did feel like there was a lack of information being pushed out to people in the run up to the show (email newsletters etc), as opposed to having to proactively seek out information.


Chris, there was a ton of information being posted constantly on the Waxstock Facebook page. See for yourself in the history. We don't do email newsletters - simply like the Facebook page and engage yourself. If not on Facebook, it may be more of an issue, but I am not sure how much engagement you expect with shows? The www.waxstock.com website has a lot of info, the FB page is updated constantly in the run-up, and then there are lots of flyers, posters and helpers on the day. If an email newsletter to advance ticket holders and opt-ins will make a difference then we can look at that, but FB is a friendlier and non-spammier way to do it.

Re judging, we will not provide detailed judging criteria before, or judging sheets after. All cars should be highly detailed and the best detailed, in the judges' opinion, will win. This is simply to prevent arguments and politics and to prevent people researching shortcuts to a win.

What we can divulge is that there are 5 judges for 16 cars, adjustments and handicap for daily drivers, older cars etc and that the top and bottom marks get taken out of the equation to prevent favouritism or bias. It is a complex marking system but probably the most complicated and fairest that exists in all show and shine or concours judging in the UK at the moment. We know it is fair. We know it works.

What we DON'T do is let organiser's mates win (as sometimes happens in the scene) or get a celeb to wander around and pick a car that suits their fancy (like happens at Cartier Style et Luxe).


----------



## Waxstock

Puntoboy said:


> I must admit I didn't know about the hall entry criteria for A&S until Friday, 2 days before the event and having a diesel car with nearly half a tank of fuel, it's not that easy to use up. I managed it, just. The fuel light came on as I was in the queue for A&S. I went 20 miles out of my way to try and use the fuel up. I was very lucky. The chap with the Nova saloon who I replaced was less lucky.


Hall Display is complicated in Arrive and Shine with difficult criteria due to embedding cars in hall quickly. If we post A&S info two weeks before, people will miss it. Hence it going up in the last few days before the event. It would have been before Friday because we were not online then and already at the Arena.


----------



## Puntoboy

Waxstock said:


> Hall Display is complicated in Arrive and Shine with difficult criteria due to embedding cars in hall quickly. If we post A&S info two weeks before, people will miss it. Hence it going up in the last few days before the event. It would have been before Friday because we were not online then and already at the Arena.


Yeah I appreciate that. I think it was Thursday actually as I have just driven home from Liverpool when I noticed it (hence having so much fuel in the car).


----------



## Puntoboy

It's a shame we can't get feedback. I know there were a lot of cars for A&S. I'm genuinely interested to know where I need to make improvements. I thought my car was really clean, I spent ages working on it. I think it was the paint that let me down, but I know that. I was just hoping for a little confirmation.


----------



## chrisgreen

muzzer42 said:


> To be fair though Chris, the flyer wasn't _that_ bad, the only criticism i have of the flyer was that some of the stalls emblems were a bit small and hard to read. Otherwise it was clear enough to me and i'm a myopic old fossil


May well have just been me. More than happy to accept that. However, looking at it again, I still find this hard to focus on when looking at it, a plain background and regular font would have been clearer:










End of the day, this is just constructive feedback, not having a dig - it was a good show, and had a very good time attending and always appreciator the efforts of the organisers for making it happen alongside their day jobs.


----------



## Waxstock

chrisgreen said:


> Wasn't there, can't comment on 2013. What I would say is that putting any seminar strand in a separate room (this applies to any exhibition or trade show) creates an "out of sight, out of mind" challenge. It will always limit attended unless you put a lot of effort and manpower into driving people into the room with tannoy announcements and people herding attendees who seem at a loose end. This is not always practical or cost effective. Having a seminar theatre on the actual show floor keeps it visible and means people are more likely to dip-in and out of sessions (bit like the theatre area in larger Apple Stores). We do appreciate there's only so much that you, the organisers can do (time, money, space etc), but it might be worth looking at repackaging the existing demo spaces that were on the show floor into a different format.
> 
> Stickers on floor - never noticed them (so potentially ineffective as a signposting tool).
> Flyer - eventually got one (had to go find one at the box office, nobody handing them out) - extremely hard to read due to the terrible font and colour scheme used, so discarded it. Same issue with the web site.
> Pop-up banners - same problem as the flyers IIRC.


We took care in 2013 to build an area INSIDE the hall. Building a theatre inside would only be possible next year with a hike in ticket pricing, which we don't want to do.

Fliers should be handed out as well as on box office, so this will happen next year (or should happen).

Point taken re design/legibility but this is simple style vs content argument (a white A5 sheet with courier type would be legible but boring). The manufacturer logos are easy for some to spot but more difficult for others and maybe text should be used instead. Perhaps A4 not A5 would also help. We'll pass it on to the designer and discuss for next year but it is not a big show. At Goodwood, you'll miss stands you'll go to see. At Waxstock you won't. They are all in one smallish hall. And if stands are busy, come after the rush, at 2pm. Stands always ease off then.


----------



## muzzer

Waxstock said:


> We took care in 2013 to build an area INSIDE the hall. Building a theatre inside would only be possible next year with a hike in ticket pricing, which we don't want to do.
> 
> Fliers should be handed out as well as on box office, so this will happen next year (or should happen).
> 
> Point taken re design/legibility but this is simple style vs content argument (a white A5 sheet with courier type would be legible but boring). The manufacturer logos are easy for some to spot but more difficult for others and maybe text should be used instead. Perhaps A4 not A5 would also help. We'll pass it on to the designer and discuss for next year but it is not a big show. At Goodwood, you'll miss stands you'll go to see. At Waxstock you won't. They are all in one smallish hall. And if stands are busy, come after the rush, at 2pm. Stands always ease off then.


To be fair with regards to the flyer, my eyesight isn't the best it has ever been and what i couldn't see Chris did, so that was just a personal gripe but it is a minor things.
As to flyers being handed out, i got advance tickets and went to ask for one myself and when i was there, flyers were being given out with wristbands so that was happening as far as i could see.
As for overall size, as i said earlier, i would like to have seen a slightly bigger stage with interviews being conducted with some leading industry figures and maybe a more structured approach to demos but that really is nitpicking, i enjoyed the show a lot and my comments are just what i would like to see personally :thumb:


----------



## Starburst

I loved it! A big well done to everyone concerned. :thumb:

Roll on next year.


----------



## theDodo

Joech92 said:


> ...The American guys smash it with there detailing shows.
> Joe


out of curiosity, which detailing shows are you referring to please?


----------



## zippo

Unfortunately I couldn't attend but it looks like I missed a good time . As for the judges what they do has amazed me. What with the very high standard of cars I've seen in the pictures I certainly don't envy the task they had before them . To a point the standard of the judges themselves is being judged not only by the cars owners but the paying public and I've not heard a disrespectful word said against anyone . Which lets be honest in the car world is a miracle in itself.Respect to you guys you've certainly earned it 
Daz


----------



## Kash-Jnr

I didn't think Koch Chemie even had a stand, only noticed now looking at the flyer. 
Think traders need to look at how they can maximize the space they purchase. Auto Finesse stall was a bit of a free for all this year :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kash-Jnr said:


> I didn't think Koch Chemie even had a stand, only noticed now looking at the flyer.
> Think traders need to look at how they can maximize the space they purchase. Auto Finesse stall was a bit of a free for all this year :lol:


The Auto Finesse stand was great. I never felt it was crammed but I was there first customer lol and went back 3 times to buy other bits also and never had a problem.
The actually stand looked fantastic aswell. A lot of thought and hard work gone into it from the caddy, camper to the signs & product holdings. Very well thought out. Last year was good but this year amazing. God knows what they will have next year aswell!


----------



## hobbs182

On another note, has anyone else noticed the wrist bands were glow in the dark? Design was pretty cool and even better at night when it caught my eye


----------



## BC911

@hobbs182: yes I did when I arrived in the hotel and my boy told me he wanted to have it ;-)

_Here my feedback as a foreigner:_

- after 3 years of visiting the show I still like the concept and I am still impressed about the *professional organisation *of this "event" (because that's what it is, and I hope it will stay instead of a "buy-as-much-as-you-can-for-the-best-price-thing"). Wrist bands send out in time, well organised parking, nice cars ... :thumb:

- the *planning / announcements of demo's / activities can be improved*. I always liked the testing area in previous shows. Now this area is also used to give demo's and is most of the time crowded. Maybe it's good to spread this a little bit in the hall. I am also looking forward to more organised demo's like we had this year from Scholl, Rupes or KDS. There was a lot of interest for this, so it would be nice if there would be a little bit more space for this.

- *I do like the diversity of the exibitors and the visitors*. Please try to maintain this so it doesn't become just a tuning, special car or oldtimer event!

Keep up the good work and hope to visit your event again next year!

Regards, Bert

_PS: sorry for my bad English ..._


----------



## Cookies

BC911 said:


> @hobbs182: yes I did when I arrived in the hotel and my boy told me he wanted to have it ;-)
> 
> _Here my feedback as a foreigner:_
> 
> - after 3 years of visiting the show I still like the concept and I am still impressed about the *professional organisation *of this "event" (because that's what it is, and I hope it will stay instead of a "buy-as-much-as-you-can-for-the-best-price-thing"). Wrist bands send out in time, well organised parking, nice cars ... :thumb:
> 
> - the *planning / announcements of demo's / activities can be improved*. I always liked the testing area in previous shows. Now this area is also used to give demo's and is most of the time crowded. Maybe it's good to spread this a little bit in the hall. I am also looking forward to more organised demo's like we had this year from Scholl, Rupes or KDS. There was a lot of interest for this, so it would be nice if there would be a little bit more space for this.
> 
> - *I do like the diversity of the exibitors and the visitors*. Please try to maintain this so it doesn't become just a tuning, special car or oldtimer event!
> 
> Keep up the good work and hope to visit your event again next year!
> 
> Regards, Bert
> 
> _PS: sorry for my bad English ..._


Bert - your written English is better than mine!!!! Great review by the way.

Cooks


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

chrisgreen said:


> It does seem that people were broadly unclear about the judging criterial before and during the show (though lets be clear, we are not at all complaining about the criteria or the judges).
> 
> Perhaps something to look at when planning communications outreach for 2016?
> 
> In my personal opinion, as an attendee, it did feel like there was a lack of information being pushed out to people in the run up to the show (email newsletters etc), as opposed to having to proactively seek out information.


I think to be clear on this, there doesn't need to be judging criteria because we are inspecting every single aspect of the car from interior to exterior, engine bay, exhaust, wheels, shuts and seams, seals and glass, there is not a part of the car that isn't judged so to explain to an owner what he needs to concentrate on would simply be "everything".

Its the ultimate task for an owner to present the vehicle in the absolute best condition he can from all aspects of visual presentation.

We are all detailers in one aspect or another and we aspire to present something that the human eye would struggle to find fault with, little things can be downmarked from smears inside the glass to simple wax left on a rear panel and not buffed off.

What I will say is we judge all aspects of the car out of 10, however most people inspect wheels on the day and probably think they look absolutly immaculate, but if the inner wheel nut holes have dirt in then when its pitted against another cars wheel that are immaculate you can lose points simply on something as simple as this. I saw one individual cotton budding inside his wheel nut sections and upon inspection they were faultless, this is where a 9 or 10 can come in on a scoring sheet compared to a visually spotless wheel inside and on the face from 3 feet but losing the odd point or two across the board from these finer details.

Many would say its overboard, but isn't running 25 miles to be beaten 3 metres from the finishing line by someone thats just gone that extra distance in training to ensure he's done everything to perfection to ensure he has that remaining fitness left to ensure he crosses the line first.


----------



## Scrim-1-

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I think to be clear on this, there doesn't need to be judging criteria because we are inspecting every single aspect of the car from interior to exterior, engine bay, exhaust, wheels, shuts and seams, seals and glass, there is not a part of the car that isn't judged so to explain to an owner what he needs to concentrate on would simply be "everything".
> 
> Its the ultimate task for an owner to present the vehicle in the absolute best condition he can from all aspects of visual presentation.
> 
> We are all detailers in one aspect or another and we aspire to present something that the human eye would struggle to find fault with, little things can be downmarked from smears inside the glass to simple wax left on a rear panel and not buffed off.
> 
> What I will say is we judge all aspects of the car out of 10, however most people inspect wheels on the day and probably think they look absolutly immaculate, but if the inner wheel nut holes have dirt in then when its pitted against another cars wheel that are immaculate you can lose points simply on something as simple as this. I saw one individual cotton budding inside his wheel nut sections and upon inspection they were faultless, this is where a 9 or 10 can come in on a scoring sheet compared to a visually spotless wheel inside and on the face from 3 feet but losing the odd point or two across the board from these finer details.
> 
> Many would say its overboard, but isn't running 25 miles to be beaten 3 metres from the finishing line by someone thats just gone that extra distance in training to ensure he's done everything to perfection to ensure he has that remaining fitness left to ensure he crosses the line first.


Well said.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I do however believe Detailingworld should make it mandatory 2 weeks before the show and one week after to make everyone attending change their Avatar to a photo of their face.

I spoke to many many people on the day and met new friends however I have no idea what their username is or who they even are on here which is sad.

It would be good to see faces with Avatars so when we attend the show we know who the individuals are and can put names to faces when posting even in this thread.

Just my opinion to bring the forum together more at the show in future. :driver:


----------



## Puntoboy

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I do however believe Detailingworld should make it mandatory 2 weeks before the show and one week after to make everyone attending change their Avatar to a photo of their face.
> 
> I spoke to many many people on the day and met new friends however I have no idea what their username is or who they even are on here which is sad.
> 
> It would be good to see faces with Avatars so when we attend the show we know who the individuals are and can put names to faces when posting even in this thread.
> 
> Just my opinion to bring the forum together more at the show in future. :driver:


Someone started a thread for mugshots.


----------



## chrisgreen

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I think to be clear on this, there doesn't need to be judging criteria because we are inspecting every single aspect of the car from interior to exterior, engine bay, exhaust, wheels, shuts and seams, seals and glass, there is not a part of the car that isn't judged so to explain to an owner what he needs to concentrate on would simply be "everything".
> 
> Its the ultimate task for an owner to present the vehicle in the absolute best condition he can from all aspects of visual presentation.
> 
> We are all detailers in one aspect or another and we aspire to present something that the human eye would struggle to find fault with, little things can be downmarked from smears inside the glass to simple wax left on a rear panel and not buffed off.
> 
> What I will say is we judge all aspects of the car out of 10, however most people inspect wheels on the day and probably think they look absolutly immaculate, but if the inner wheel nut holes have dirt in then when its pitted against another cars wheel that are immaculate you can lose points simply on something as simple as this. I saw one individual cotton budding inside his wheel nut sections and upon inspection they were faultless, this is where a 9 or 10 can come in on a scoring sheet compared to a visually spotless wheel inside and on the face from 3 feet but losing the odd point or two across the board from these finer details.
> 
> Many would say its overboard, but isn't running 25 miles to be beaten 3 metres from the finishing line by someone thats just gone that extra distance in training to ensure he's done everything to perfection to ensure he has that remaining fitness left to ensure he crosses the line first.


What you've said about the preparation is precisely why a judging criteria is both necessary and should not be a secret. No legitimate judging enterprise - be it cars, prize melons or cake (mmmmm.......cake) can function without terms of reference, otherwise it simply becomes a matter of personal preference skewing an outcome. Without a criteria, there will be no consistency in judging and no uniform way of handicapping/weighting daily drivers, display vehicles and everything in-between. In a multi-judge environment, criteria ensures a way of harmonising the results among the different people scrutinising, and helps entrants understand the extent to which perfection is measured and will impact on overall score if not achieved.

Above all else, understanding how a judge goes about judging the vehicles and understanding how the little differences ultimately can put one stunning car over another is actually really interesting in its own right, and the majority of your post (everything except the not needing a criteria line) provides a fascinating insight into the process that was carried out to find Sunday's winner.


----------



## Scrim-1-

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I do however believe Detailingworld should make it mandatory 2 weeks before the show and one week after to make everyone attending change their Avatar to a photo of their face.
> 
> I spoke to many many people on the day and met new friends however I have no idea what their username is or who they even are on here which is sad.
> 
> It would be good to see faces with Avatars so when we attend the show we know who the individuals are and can put names to faces when posting even in this thread.
> 
> Just my opinion to bring the forum together more at the show in future. :driver:


I was literally next to you a few times on Sunday but couldn't bring myself to introduce myself to you as you looked very serious at inspecting cars! :lol::lol:


----------



## Puntoboy

chrisgreen said:


> What you've said about the preparation is precisely why a judging criteria is both necessary and should not be a secret. No legitimate judging enterprise - be it cars, prize melons or cake (mmmmm.......cake) can function without terms of reference, otherwise it simply becomes a matter of personal preference skewing an outcome. Without a criteria, there will be no consistency in judging and no uniform way of handicapping/weighting daily drivers, display vehicles and everything in-between. In a multi-judge environment, criteria ensures a way of harmonising the results among the different people scrutinising, and helps entrants understand the extent to which perfection is measured and will impact on overall score if not achieved.
> 
> Above all else, understanding how a judge goes about judging the vehicles and understanding how the little differences ultimately can put one stunning car over another is actually really interesting in its own right, and the majority of your post (everything except the not needing a criteria line) provides a fascinating insight into the process that was carried out to find Sunday's winner.


Surely it's simple. No dirt, no paint imperfections.


----------



## Kimo

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I do however believe Detailingworld should make it mandatory 2 weeks before the show and one week after to make everyone attending change their Avatar to a photo of their face.
> 
> I spoke to many many people on the day and met new friends however I have no idea what their username is or who they even are on here which is sad.
> 
> It would be good to see faces with Avatars so when we attend the show we know who the individuals are and can put names to faces when posting even in this thread.
> 
> Just my opinion to bring the forum together more at the show in future. :driver:


I did speak to you a few times but you probably had no idea who I was :lol:


----------



## pantypoos

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I think to be clear on this, there doesn't need to be judging criteria because we are inspecting every single aspect of the car from interior to exterior, engine bay, exhaust, wheels, shuts and seams, seals and glass, there is not a part of the car that isn't judged so to explain to an owner what he needs to concentrate on would simply be "everything".
> 
> Its the ultimate task for an owner to present the vehicle in the absolute best condition he can from all aspects of visual presentation.
> 
> We are all detailers in one aspect or another and we aspire to present something that the human eye would struggle to find fault with, little things can be downmarked from smears inside the glass to simple wax left on a rear panel and not buffed off.
> 
> What I will say is we judge all aspects of the car out of 10, however most people inspect wheels on the day and probably think they look absolutly immaculate, but if the inner wheel nut holes have dirt in then when its pitted against another cars wheel that are immaculate you can lose points simply on something as simple as this. I saw one individual cotton budding inside his wheel nut sections and upon inspection they were faultless, this is where a 9 or 10 can come in on a scoring sheet compared to a visually spotless wheel inside and on the face from 3 feet but losing the odd point or two across the board from these finer details.
> 
> Many would say its overboard, but isn't running 25 miles to be beaten 3 metres from the finishing line by someone thats just gone that extra distance in training to ensure he's done everything to perfection to ensure he has that remaining fitness left to ensure he crosses the line first.


Can i just ask if this info is in relation to the main top 16 show and shine competition and the arrive and shine as well?

I wasn't with my car, that was entered in the arrive and shine, when it was judged, but maybe i should have been so i could have shown the judge under the bonnet and inside the car etc? Due to not being with the car I also wasn't able to give any info on mileage to show that the car is a daily driver, maybe there could be space on the form to include this info next year. Also maybe some instructions on what do regarding being with the car when it is judged (if this is better for the judging process) could be included on the form that we are given on entry.

Overall i thought the event was fantastic, but i did feel a bit in the dark about what to do for my entry, so i just filled in the form, stuck my sticker on the windscreen and went off to enjoy the show.


----------



## Puntoboy

pantypoos said:


> Can i just ask if this info is in relation to the main top 16 show and shine competition and the arrive and shine as well?
> 
> I wasn't with my car, that was entered in the arrive and shine, when it was judged, but maybe i should have been so i could have shown the judge under the bonnet and inside the car etc? Due to not being with the car I also wasn't able to give any info on mileage to show that the car is a daily driver, maybe there could be space on the form to include this info next year. Also maybe some instructions on what do regarding being with the car when it is judged (if this is better for the judging process) could be included on the form that we are given on entry.
> 
> Overall i thought the event was fantastic, but i did feel a bit in the dark about what to do for my entry, so i just filled in the form, stuck my sticker on the windscreen and went off to enjoy the show.


I agree. I wasn't with my car most of the day either.

Although thinking about it, I should have stayed around to be judged. But I didn't know when that was.


----------



## Kimo

Depends on the judge tbh

Some were happily opening and shutting my doors to look at stuff but others said they refused to touch cars, guess arrive and shine was the same


----------



## Puntoboy

My car was locked when I wasn't there.


----------



## Kimo

Tbf I was a bit silly, left the boot open with camera, go pro etc all on show 

At least people were trusting enough and not stupid enough to steal owt lol


----------



## h13ulk

chrisgreen said:


> What you've said about the preparation is precisely why a judging criteria is both necessary and should not be a secret. No legitimate judging enterprise - be it cars, prize melons or cake (mmmmm.......cake) can function without terms of reference, otherwise it simply becomes a matter of personal preference skewing an outcome. Without a criteria, there will be no consistency in judging and no uniform way of handicapping/weighting daily drivers, display vehicles and everything in-between. In a multi-judge environment, criteria ensures a way of harmonising the results among the different people scrutinising, and helps entrants understand the extent to which perfection is measured and will impact on overall score if not achieved.
> 
> Above all else, understanding how a judge goes about judging the vehicles and understanding how the little differences ultimately can put one stunning car over another is actually really interesting in its own right, and the majority of your post (everything except the not needing a criteria line) provides a fascinating insight into the process that was carried out to find Sunday's winner.


I'm a bit lost to what you want/ think they should be telling us the criteria should be???
The criteria is detailing to the highest standard you can achieve , it's up to the individual entering the car how far they need to go in detailing terms to win and beat the next person , would you not agree ?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

chrisgreen said:


> What you've said about the preparation is precisely why a judging criteria is both necessary and should not be a secret. No legitimate judging enterprise - be it cars, prize melons or cake (mmmmm.......cake) can function without terms of reference, otherwise it simply becomes a matter of personal preference skewing an outcome. Without a criteria, there will be no consistency in judging and no uniform way of handicapping/weighting daily drivers, display vehicles and everything in-between. In a multi-judge environment, criteria ensures a way of harmonising the results among the different people scrutinising, and helps entrants understand the extent to which perfection is measured and will impact on overall score if not achieved.
> 
> Above all else, understanding how a judge goes about judging the vehicles and understanding how the little differences ultimately can put one stunning car over another is actually really interesting in its own right, and the majority of your post (everything except the not needing a criteria line) provides a fascinating insight into the process that was carried out to find Sunday's winner.


Hi Chris,

Sorry maybe Marc didnt quite come across as he wanted.

We have a judging criteria, its 2 pages long and encompasses the WHOLE vehicle, this includes the engine bay the bodywork the wheels, the tyres, the boot even under the passenger seat to see if there is any dust and much more, imagine you clean your car everything you look at we look at and more...

As well as this the guys in the Top 16 will tell you how I contacted them a week or two before the show and asked them to complete a questioner this included how old there car was, whether it was a daily driver, whether it was professionally detailed, mileage and age and more. These are all modifiers so a new car thats not a daily and has 500 miles on the clock wont have as many points added as a 20 year old car with 120,000 miles on it. This year a 2 year old Mercedes won and last year Jims Cortina won, and before that Amy's Lupo won. Its not always the same age cars is what I am saying. On top of this once all the cars are judged we take out the bottom mark and top mark so as to prevent favouritism or bias.

All the judges are briefed before the event and 3 out of the 5 judges this year have judged for at least the last 2 Waxstocks two have judged at every Waxstock.

To summarise, it is a complex marking system but probably the most complicated and fairest that exists in all show and shine or concours judging in the UK at the moment. We know it is fair. We know it works.

Hopefully now this will help you understand what we do a little more...


----------



## Johnnyopolis

pantypoos said:


> Can i just ask if this info is in relation to the main top 16 show and shine competition and the arrive and shine as well?
> 
> I wasn't with my car, that was entered in the arrive and shine, when it was judged, but maybe i should have been so i could have shown the judge under the bonnet and inside the car etc? Due to not being with the car I also wasn't able to give any info on mileage to show that the car is a daily driver, maybe there could be space on the form to include this info next year. Also maybe some instructions on what do regarding being with the car when it is judged (if this is better for the judging process) could be included on the form that we are given on entry.
> 
> Overall i thought the event was fantastic, but i did feel a bit in the dark about what to do for my entry, so i just filled in the form, stuck my sticker on the windscreen and went off to enjoy the show.





Puntoboy said:


> I agree. I wasn't with my car most of the day either.
> 
> Although thinking about it, I should have stayed around to be judged. But I didn't know when that was.


This is in relation to the Top 16


----------



## muzzer

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I do however believe Detailingworld should make it mandatory 2 weeks before the show and one week after to make everyone attending change their Avatar to a photo of their face.
> 
> I spoke to many many people on the day and met new friends however I have no idea what their username is or who they even are on here which is sad.
> 
> It would be good to see faces with Avatars so when we attend the show we know who the individuals are and can put names to faces when posting even in this thread.
> 
> Just my opinion to bring the forum together more at the show in future. :driver:


Funny really, i saw you judging a car sunday and wanted to say hello, as i previously said to you by pm your vxr nurburgring thread got me onto DW, but figured you were way too busy.


----------



## Waxstock

Puntoboy said:


> I agree. I wasn't with my car most of the day either.
> 
> Although thinking about it, I should have stayed around to be judged. But I didn't know when that was.


Judging times for Arrive and Shine were mentioned on the Facebook detailed info post for A&S (essentially the 'non car movement' time of 10.30-1.30 in the case of the show just gone). You do not need to be by the car for it to be judged and we would not expect that, as for the Showdown. We had 136 entrants (would have been 150 if the weather was better) and there is no way the three judges can talk to every owner for 10 minutes. In fact, it can sway their judging and introduce bias, so we don't encourage it. Just park up, fill in the form and enjoy the show. If the judges score you well, _in their opinion_, you may win a prize. It is not a judgment of fact, it is a judgment of human opinion and you should enter respecting this. The three judges do a good job in limited time and are picked for their professional knowledge, experience and fairness.

As ever, both Arrive and Shine and Showdown are judged to one simple mantra. *Make everything as clean as possible, enhance it as much as possible and (if you wish, as it may make little difference) protect is as far as possible. *There needs to be no further aim for the owner. They must reach these aims how they see fit and if the judges deem their entry the best, then it shall win (once again, in the _opinion_ of the judges).

A comprehensive or detailed checklist cannot be provided because it depends on the car, could create unnecessary arguments, discussion and manipulation of judging and is simply not required. Get every component and surface clean, then enhance/polish/dress/protect it. The rest is up to the judges.


----------



## Puntoboy

I meant hanging around to unlock the car, not to chat  I didn't feel comfortable leaving my car unlocked all day but missed the opportunity to have my interior and engine bay judged.


----------



## Waxstock

Puntoboy said:


> I meant hanging around to unlock the car, not to chat  I didn't feel comfortable leaving my car unlocked all day but missed the opportunity to have my interior and engine bay judged.


Showdown next year? :thumb::wave:


----------



## Puntoboy

Waxstock said:


> Showdown next year? :thumb::wave:


That's my plan. So it's all down to votes I guess.


----------



## chrisc

how come its only cars any way i wanted to bring a traction engine


----------



## -Kev-

How many on here would have a traction engine upto show and shine standards though? Would be a full gone conclusion if there was only one kind of vehicle in a given catagorey


----------



## chrisc

so its a car show then not a detailing valeting show
So no bikes etc
And you would be suprised how many would be show standard maybe not on here like though


----------



## Johnnyopolis

chrisc said:


> how come its only cars any way i wanted to bring a traction engine


Who said you couldn't bring it? I never saw a traction engine entered? Or did I miss it?


----------



## chrisc

Johnnyopolis said:


> Who said you couldn't bring it? I never saw a traction engine entered? Or did I miss it?


Got told few year ago i couldnt by the powers that be


----------



## Johnnyopolis

chrisc said:


> Got told few year ago i couldnt by the powers that be


I am one of the powers that be! :doublesho

I'll have to chat to the other two... I'll add it to my list...


----------



## chrisc

They will be choice of two next year little ones nearly finished :thumb: 2or3 inch scale your choice with trailer the 3 inch trailer will impress its got a tiny valeting tank in it impresses all the people at rallys


----------



## michaelb73

I went again this year which was my second time.

Didn't spend as much as last year though.

My biggest frustration was the lack of prices on most of the stalls. Quite a few were very busy so the staff hadn't got time to keep repeating the prices. It is the biggest principle of retail.

The Auto Finesse stand had a box of wash mitts and I saw at least 20 people pick them up and say 'how much' only to put them back and walk away.

The Autobrite stand was also very dark and crowded.

Otherwise a good event.


----------



## gtmin

Johnnyopolis said:


> This is in relation to the Top 16


I won once  :thumb:


----------



## supraGZaerotop

michaelb73 said:


> I went again this year which was my second time.
> 
> Didn't spend as much as last year though.
> 
> My biggest frustration was the lack of prices on most of the stalls. Quite a few were very busy so the staff hadn't got time to keep repeating the prices. It is the biggest principle of retail.
> 
> The Auto Finesse stand had a box of wash mitts and I saw at least 20 people pick them up and say 'how much' only to put them back and walk away.
> 
> The Autobrite stand was also very dark and crowded.
> 
> Otherwise a good event.


true true, i was one of these people, lol about 70% of the shows stands had no prices lol, so your ask for a price and How much! meguiars stall i found very expensive! endurance gel i do like, how much i asked the lady, £12 i think she said,  put it straight bk down and walked off, its about £9 in halfords and when the 3 for 2 is on i can 3 of them for like £20! i found a lot of the prices a bit of a joke in general, its a once a year show and do think the discounts could be a bit better, autosmart had good deals, 5 litres of ali wheel cleaner, 3 polishing sponges £15, 36 towels and a pack of glass towels which anit cheap, £39 i think. auto finesse illusion £75 reduced to £50, i did buy a pot:thumb:


----------



## Kevlar

3rd waxstock for me, a few issues for me I agree the stands are way to small appreciate the limitation is the price for sellers to be there my wife is involved with exhibitions and the floor space is not cheap for sellers.

Again the autobrite stand is really stupid, its so dark in there even the guys working the stand couldn't find products for my friend - I have no idea why all the sellers insist on using those pop up gazebos indoors?!.

Agree would like to see more cars inside and even some variation if the guy wants to bring a tractor thats great if its detailed - surely thats what its all about? not everyone wants to see generic vw's on air...nice as they are its a detailing show - i'm not a motorbike fan, but if its detailed I can appreciate the hard work involved....let's face it one or two of the cars inside on the day were far from show standard...some of the cars in the car park were detailed to a higher standard.


----------



## supraGZaerotop

id love to enter my supra, but its no where near good enough for inside, needs paint in a few areas, 22year old now, be nice tho, i think its good tho to have cars in there that are dailys, i mean its not very realistic to have a 100% perfect car is it, dont know about the rest of you but i like to drive what i got, and then of course its going to pick up damage off the road


----------



## helicopter pat

supraGZaerotop said:


> id love to enter my supra, but its no where near good enough for inside, needs paint in a few areas, 22year old now, be nice tho, i think its good tho to have cars in there that are dailys, i mean its not very realistic to have a 100% perfect car is it, dont know about the rest of you but i like to drive what i got, and then of course its going to pick up damage off the road


I agree, I have a Mini Cooper that is only 13 months old with 26K on the clock and I think would have stood up pretty well next to the brand new JCW that was only a couple of weeks old.


----------



## nick_mcuk

helicopter pat said:


> I agree, I have a Mini Cooper that is only 13 months old with 26K on the clock and I think would have stood up pretty well next to the brand new JCW that was only a couple of weeks old.


So get it in the arrive and shine for next year then?


----------



## matt-rudd

Don't be shy!


----------



## supraGZaerotop

i might enter mine for the arrive and shine next year


----------



## woodym3

Unfortunatley i couldnt attend this year but was looking forward to a wet sanding seminar. Talking to a mate who went he said there was no wet sand seminar just an article in a valet trade mag. 
Does anyone know the name of this mag and where i can obtain one??
TIA


----------

